# New to ruger, gotta lc9 last night!!!



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Guys, I'm so pumped about this weapon. Picked it up brand new for $339. I thought that was a good price for the Ruger name and this sweet, little package. Can't WAIT to take it to the range.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

have fun with it. that is $10 lower then what we got it for


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

I got one and its a nice all around gun. Little snappy as they say but feels nice wen ya carry it as a ccw weapon. Everyone complains that its not a good target weapon but I got mine for carry defense so anything over 10-15 feet Im not worried about. Enjoy. HG


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

UKWildcatFan said:


> Guys, I'm so pumped about this weapon. Picked it up brand new for $339. I thought that was a good price for the Ruger name and this sweet, little package. Can't WAIT to take it to the range.


Really happy for you! The cheapest price I have seen on those around my area is around 375$. I would say you got a pretty good deal. Its a nice pistol.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

hemmigremmie said:


> I got one and its a nice all around gun. Little snappy as they say but feels nice wen ya carry it as a ccw weapon. Everyone complains that its not a good target weapon but I got mine for carry defense so anything over 10-15 feet Im not worried about. Enjoy. HG


I know what you mean. Seems like we live in a time where everyone is getting spoiled with stellar accuracy out of firearms. Don't get me wrong, accuracy is a great thing, but then one needs to consider what they are going to use a particular gun for. I don't have one of those LC9s, but I am sure that they are plenty accurate for what the gun is going to be used for.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

How much bigger is the LC9 compared to the LCP .380? Will it fit in a pocket??


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

crescentstar69 said:


> How much bigger is the LC9 compared to the LCP .380? Will it fit in a pocket??


The Ruger LC9 is a bit bigger than the LCP. You can easily compare them to Kel-Tec: the LCP is damn near identical to the P3AT and the LC9 is damn near identical to the PF9.
I say that to say this - I carry a Kel-Tec PF9 all day every day and usually in my front pocket of blue jeans or khaki's. I'm a big fella (6'-2"/365#) so maybe my pockets are a little bigger (definitely not deeper though!).

On a side note - I just saw a great video for the Remora clip-less IWB holster and ordered one. Before the video was over I had Shipment Confirmation!! I'll let you know how that goes, but the Remora can also be used as a pocket or ankle holster.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks. I also agree, Remora customer service rocks!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new weapon.....you picked a real good one. Enjoy and be safe.

RCG


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Yea if its for ccw carry then much over 10-15 feet is not. nothing to worry about cause much over that and you'll be in trouble for shooting them anyways. If you wanna long range gun then definatly buy one according to your needs but for personal carry the lc9 or Pcp is hard to beat. Hg


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Dynamik1---------at 6'2" and 365lbs it sounds like u don't need a gun. Just beat or choke the life outta someone if they mess with ya. Lol. Hg


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats,

That's less than I paid for mine......

Shoot straight and safe.

Lateck,


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats and stay safe....JJ


----------



## DickO (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes... you did 'very' good... got mine at an army post exchange for $360 and figured I was getting a very good deal since there was no tax or shipping involved. So... enjoy!


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

UKWildcatFan said:


> Guys, I'm so pumped about this weapon. Picked it up brand new for $339. I thought that was a good price for the Ruger name and this sweet, little package. Can't WAIT to take it to the range.


That's a mighty fine gun ya got there. Watch Hickok45 put it through its paces in the videos below. He pops a gong at 80 yards with that little sucker! You'll learn some things and gain some confidence in your new purchase.

Happy shooting and always be safe

Don <><

Ruger LC9 - YouTube

Ruger LC9 ( Chapter 2 ) - YouTube

Ruger LC9 (Close Up) - YouTube


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great little pistol, i have had one for 18 months. After three or four hundred rounds the trigger gets nice and smooth, my LC9 has never failed to feed or fire and if you stage the trigger 2/3 back before aiming, it is real accurate for it's size and is a vary effective CC weapon.


----------



## DFM914 (Dec 7, 2012)

Just bought a new LC9 for $333 at PSS brand new. Great little gun, carried it all weekend.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I like mine a lot. I use it as a CCW pistol. Accuracy does not seem to be an issue. The short sight distance limits any small handgun. At legitimate self defense distances, even point shooting, there seems to be no problem with getting on the target. It also seems to be a reliable pistol. I have not had any failures to feed with it. I have confidence in for self defense. Good luck with yours!


----------



## rfh111 (Jun 19, 2013)

cjs1945 said:


> Great little pistol, i have had one for 18 months. After three or four hundred rounds the trigger gets nice and smooth, my LC9 has never failed to feed or fire and if you stage the trigger 2/3 back before aiming, it is real accurate for it's size and is a vary effective CC weapon.


I'm glad to hear the trigger improves with that kind of use. The trigger pull on mine feels heavy and miles long. Still, it's an improvement on the DA on my "stock" PA-63.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

The LC9 is a great gun. Shot mine yesterday. Our reg. Wed morning drill is 3 IDPA targets at 7 yards, 2 to body one to the head on 1 and 2 reload two to the body one to the head on # 3 then one to each head. Did it in just over 15 Seconds, was only down 1. I can't stage the trigger like i can on a revolver but if you look at the front sight and pull it thru it works great. I've had the gun going on 2 years, several hundred round, still waiting on the jam.


----------



## Old_Sparky (Apr 15, 2013)

Looking at getting a Ruger LC380 or an LC9, but haven't made up my mind yet. Have to make sure it will fit in the pockets, as it will be a pocket carry gun. I have an SR9c for IWB (once Illinois gets done playing games here so I can).


----------



## Old_Sparky (Apr 15, 2013)

Looking at getting a Ruger LCP or an LC9, but haven't made up my mind yet. Have to make sure it will fit in the pockets, as it will be a pocket carry gun. I have an SR9c for IWB (once Illinois gets done playing games here so I can).


----------

